# Ruby's terrain



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this is the kind of ground Ruby loves working, it was a driven shoot where we were trying to push birds over guns, this was the start of the drive so not many birds although a few snipe were flushed during this vid, I was too busy making sure I didn't fall down a pot hall to catch them on camera though ha ha!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsentIEFwS8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

What a GREAT field - 4 a pointer this is heaVen - PIKE & I post under HUNTING - This is what VVe do in season - 4 the forum members that do NOT put the PUP on birds _ missing so MUCH !!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this is where the guns where lined out at the end of the drive


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

With the correct Spread of Blockers all about 25 yards apart the correct Mate or mates on the push and Lead bird Dog Driver  

We funnel them Birdies to or just before the Tree Line 

and that's where We make them make there last stand and stack ;D

They release or fly they die

Nice Video and Nice Picture Mate ;D

That's the last stand 

This is white Heaven on earth on Roids ;D


----------

